# Steine



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all,

welche Steine sind für den Gartenteich geeignet bzw. völlig ungeeignet? Im Juli werden wir unserern Teich komplett leer pumpen und mit Steinen auslegen. Ich habe allerdings die Befürchtung, dass bestimmte Steine die Wasserwerte dauerhaft negativ beeinflussen und wir wieder trübes Wasser bekommen. 

Deshalb hätte ich gerne Euren Rat, um nicht einen großen Fehler zu begehen. 


Vielen Dank

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

Die Steine sollen nur wegen der Optik in den Teich, da man im Moment noch sehr viel (fast alles) von der Teichfolie sieht. 

Ich habe mir das ungefähr wie bei Rolando vorgestellt.

Vielen Dank 

Tom


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

Problem bei Sandstein und Konsorten ist auch das Auffrieren... sie saugen sich mit Wasser voll und werden bei Frost gesprengt... natürlich nur wenn sie in der Nähe der Wasseroberfläche liegen

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

*....*

Grundsätzlich zu Sandstein:

Er frostet nur dann auf, wenn er Risse hat. Sämtliche Wegplatten von mir sind aus Sandstein, "naturgehauen" und denen iss selbst bei -15° C diesen Winter nix passiert.

Ich sehe eher einen erheblichen Nachteil, wenn man Steine egal welcher Art in seinen Teich einbringen will, nämlich das Aufheizen im Sommer. Etliche hundert Liter verdampfen, weil die Steine, die in Berührung mit dem Wasser kommen sich vollsaugen und durch die Sonneneinstrahlung dermassen heiss werden,daß man sich fast dran verbrennt ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

Und was ist mit Teeeeee - äh ich meine Sand?

(Ich glaube, ich schaue zu viel Werbung   )


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

Ich habe ca. 6 Tonnen gewaschenen Mainkies (4-16 mm) per Muskelkraft eingebracht. War ein Tip der Fa.Mielke,von der auch meine Folie stammt.
Nach getaner Arbeit,hat das wunderschön ausgeschaut. Bevor die __ Wasserpest alles in Beschlag genommen hat, waren aber schon die Algen da. Jetzt nach 3 Jahren sieht man nur noch einige wenige Stellen,die auch ganz nett anzusehen sind. Aber mit Sand hätte ich mir leichter beim Einfüllen getan. Ist halt in der Schräge sehr rutschig, wenn man mal rein muss. (zB. zum Wasserpest ausmisten). 
ciao Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2003)

*Steine ?*

Hallo,

"gesunde" Steine,das heißt,Steine ohne Risse oder poröse Stellen
reißen normalerweiße nicht,auch nicht wenn sie zur hälfte im Wasser
liegen.
Mein fast gesammter Teichrand ist mit Buntsandstein gemacht,und in 
ca. 8 Jahren ist noch kein Stein aufgefroren.

Vor Marmorkies,Muschelkalk sollte man sich hüten,der PH ist immer zu hoch.

Als Teichgrund habe ich ca. 3 cm Main-Sand.
Rhein-Kies ist gut für den Teichbau geeignet,er besteht zum allergrößten
Teil aus schwerlöslichen Gesteinen.


----------

